# Clubmeisterschaften gecancelt



## X-Präsi (6. September 2001)

Der Binger Wald versinkt im Morast und die Wettervorhersage kündigt  kommenden Samstag als den schlechtesten Tag des Wochenendes an -* Dauerregen  bei 13° C !!!*

Deswegen haben wir uns schweren Herzens entschlossen, die Clubmeisterschaften zu verschieben.
Die die letztes Jahr beim Halbtagsregen dabei waren, werden die Entscheidung nachvollziehen können.

Natürlich werden wir rechtzeitig eine Einladung zum neuen Termin verschicken - dann gibts aber kein ZURÜCK mehr 


PS: Das hundertste Thema hätt ich mir auch aus freudigerem Anlaß gewünscht *grrrh*


----------



## Maike (7. September 2001)

Hi, Präsi!

gerade habe ich deine Mail erhalten.
schade schade wegen den Clubmeisterschaften
haben uns schon drauf gefreut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aber trotzdem wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wochenede 

ciao Maike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

